
Best Buy Launches API: Corporate Websites Extend to Open Web - madh
http://www.web-strategist.com/blog/2009/03/14/best-buy-launches-api-corporate-websites-extend-to-open-web/
======
shotgun
Colonizing the "open web" is the right mindset.

